# Pickup and delivery service



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm in Daphne and will pick up or deliver anything in the SE that will fit in a toyota truck for 60 cents a mile. Available anytime and on short notice.PM me or my # is 1-706-490-0510.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

pick up or deliver anything?????? haha all the Drug Enforcement Agencies now have you on radar!!!


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Fixed it!!...anything was a big word I guess


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Next time I need a taxi.......LOL.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Scott,
Feel free to use "GoFetch" lol.
I might still hire u to go get something yet.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Scott,
> Feel free to use "GoFetch" lol.
> I might still hire u to go get something yet.


Lol...Ok,just lemme know


----------

